

Happy Anti-Valentine's Day from Grouper - waxman
https://www.joingrouper.com/anti-valentines-day

======
jpallen
I like the concept and it got me interested in joining, but I was really put
off by the sexism as I scrolled down. Almost everything is perfect, except for
the few columns in your table that just scream "we've stereotyped everyone
into really unimaginative roles".

Why not replace "all guys, and especially single women" with something more
neutral like "people who don't like pink". I'm a guy and I don't hate
valentines day.

~~~
usaar333
"People who don't like pink" is significantly less funny than "all guys, and
especially single women"

------
tarkin2
I would be interested in this if you didn't have to give it access to your
facebook information.

~~~
waxman
I certainly appreciate your hesitation, but we currently don't have any plans
to offer other forms of authentication, simply because it would slow down the
onboarding experience by at least an order of magnitude.

We want to get people meeting each other offline as quickly as possible (not
filling our laborious questionnaires) and Facebook really helps to lower that
friction.

~~~
dkrich
"we currently don't have any plans to offer other forms of authentication,
simply because it would slow down the onboarding experience by at least an
order of magnitude."

I think you are overestimating both the time required to fill out a
questionnaire and the reluctance of people to do so.

I think I speak for a lot of people when I say that people generally don't
want any chance of their online dating lives to intersect with their social
media profiles. The peace of mind of knowing that there is no interaction
between a dating site and their Facebook newsfeed is enough to justify filling
out a few duplicate questions.

~~~
ebiester
To a large portion of their audience, that's a feature rather than a bug. Not
so much that their information is opened, but rather that they have assurance
the human beings they're meeting have real friends.

------
busted
I like the idea, but I'd really like to know more about why you need some of
this information (I'm sure you expected these kinds of questions from Hacker
News).

For instance, why do you need to know if i'm interested in guys or girls if
the matching is, for now, always the same (3 guys 3 girls).

Why do you need my phone number? What would you ever use it for?

It seems likely from the format of the information that some of it will be
shared with whomever I'm matched with. What information do you give them
exactly?

Something like giving out your phone number, especially if it's not optional,
makes me much more careful about signing up somewhere.

~~~
abbasmehdi
This site is going to send you on a date with three girls offline. If I were a
girl and someone told me to go on a date with a dude who was unwilling to even
share his number with the coordinating party, I would feel very unsafe and
vulnerable. I would want to have this guy traceable to a real live human being
to feel secure enough to go out with.

------
fasteddie31003
I just joined. They have access to a lot of my personal information on
Facebook now. I hope they have some fancy algorithms to match me with a
compatible group. Anyone from Grouper want to elaborate on the algorithms?

------
shock3naw
I'm a fairly trusting person, but I think your Facebook permissions need to be
rethought. I really doubt you need access to all my photos, family, and info
that other people share with me.

------
drivebyacct2
What if I'd prefer to Grouper with a different gender mix?

~~~
waxman
That will be a feature we'll add in the future, but for now 3 guys + 3 girls
keeps things simple.

~~~
AznHisoka
Personally, I prefer 1 guy, 5 girls but that might just be me..

~~~
waxman
Unsurprisingly, that's a relatively common feature request. Although that one
isn't on the roadmap :)

